
OpenBSD just added initial support for the RaspberryPi 2 and 3 devices - okket
https://twitter.com/phessler/status/762346582117326849
======
ChoHag
[http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/sys/arch/armv7/...](http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/sys/arch/armv7/armv7/platform.c#rev1.9)

------
FullyFunctional
The obvious question "what changed" appears to be "there is no more binary
blob required in the kernel, and now ppl care about armv7."

Hopefully there will be RPi 4 with GbE and more memory (like the ODROID C2).

~~~
mykhal
_This doesn 't work yet. But when it does, you'll need recent firmware from
the Raspberry Pi Foundation git repository_

